# SBEII owners, help out.



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

I'm trying to help a buddy out who had a piece of his stock fall off of his SBEII a couple years ago. We have a new pad, but it doesn't fit. It seems there is a part missing from the stock as well. What is it? Anyone have a pic of theirs?

Sorry for the crazy flash


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

It is under warranty,,take it back and get the stock replaced


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

call benelli and describe the problem and email them the pic. They have been excellent to work with on the warranty issue I had.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Problem has long been fixed, benelli replaced lower assembly and installed a new cage/pad. Excellent customer service. Shotgun worked great, but ended up selling it. I've got enough shotguns.


----------

